# Events for all!



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (24 Aug 2007)

Dont forget, you only need to be in an area with a few members for a good excuse to meet down the pub, have a BBQ, or whatever you want to do.  Post in in this section that your planning it.  When you have your get together, take lots of pics, and we'll put it up on the website in the news section that Im planning shortly.

I know summer is nearly over, but winter meets can be just as fun as summer ones.. cosy pubs are a plenty in our bountiful country!

Have a look through the member list for people in your area. Conversely, if you've not put in your location, please do so.. Itll help things get off the ground.


----------



## Garuf (19 Mar 2008)

I get 40 free tickets to Alton towers when I've been there for 3 months, I'll be organising a ukaps Alton towers trip at some point.


----------



## Arana (19 Mar 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I get 40 free tickets to Alton towers when I've been there for 3 months, I'll be organising a ukaps Alton towers trip at some point.



 Wahoo!   Do we get a free ride on your train?


----------



## Garuf (19 Mar 2008)

Its free anyway...


----------



## Arana (19 Mar 2008)

Can I sit in the front then?


----------



## Arana (19 Mar 2008)

or should i shout "SHOTGUN"


----------



## Garuf (19 Mar 2008)

haha You may!
No one on the forum is going to understand that you know?


----------



## Arana (19 Mar 2008)

Don't tell them or they will all want to ride in the front


----------



## Themuleous (19 Mar 2008)

Ill be there!!!!


----------



## Garuf (19 Mar 2008)

Ride fan Sam?


----------



## Azaezl (19 Mar 2008)

I'd definately be up for that, my OH moans whenever I mention meeting up with people, esp. if it's to do with fish / plants but his little eyes lit up when I said alton towers.


----------



## Garuf (19 Mar 2008)

This is all going to get out of hand isn't it?


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Mar 2008)

Can I book 15 tickets please?

Me
the Wife
Oldest Son
Youngest Son
Sister in Law
Mum
Dad
My best mate
Next door neighbour
Her husband
Her 5 kids

Oh and we'll require a lift because the next door neighbours pony and trap won't get as far as AT.

 

andy


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Mar 2008)

LOL @ Andy

Thats sounds like a plan  AT is great, guess you drive the train that goes around AT I want front seat


----------



## daniel19831123 (20 Mar 2008)

I'm coming too if there is extra ticket left. Even though I've been on the rides there loads of time 8)


----------



## Arana (20 Mar 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> LOL @ Andy
> 
> Thats sounds like a plan  AT is great, guess you drive the train that goes around AT I want front seat



Yes, Garuf is the monorail driver at AT  and i'm in the front first


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Mar 2008)

I'm definitely up for a trip to AT!  Been years since I've been.  If there's a ticket still spare of course!!!


----------



## Garuf (20 Mar 2008)

I'll confirm details once I've got more details, like I say, there's a loyalty policy.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Aug 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> there's a loyalty policy.



i'll be your dog! keeora!


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Aug 2008)

just realised...grave diggin!


----------



## leetaylor (26 May 2009)

In Uunderstand the shotgun call....wich I had called it first!


----------

